# Board help section?



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I didn't find one so will post here

I recently had to reset my computer and lost my "cookies". Upon logging in this time I received the following message. 

*Thank you for logging in, sparks.
Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.*

When I clicked I was asked to download a file called PIA.HTC (I didn't)

Never run into that on a message board


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sparks said:


> I didn't find one so will post here
> 
> I recently had to reset my computer and lost my "cookies". Upon logging in this time I received the following message.
> 
> ...


I can't answer your question - maybe a techie will be along - but in the meantime I will alert admin. to your question


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

sparks said:


> I didn't find one so will post here
> 
> I recently had to reset my computer and lost my "cookies". Upon logging in this time I received the following message.
> 
> ...


here's the link on .htc File Extension .HTC Details

There is no reason to download this file just to correct the loss of "cookies". The command you have listed there is to use your "B" drive. Also doesn't make much sense. Do you back up your hard drive on a regular basis? If so and you need your cookies reset then just use your back up file. Setting cookies is really very simple and I've done it many times. 

IMHO, just reset your cookies. You probably have many more than you currently need anyway.

EVERY ONE, please if you don't know the file do not download it you could crash your computer and infect your operating system.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I think it was PIE.htc not PIA.htc and I'll bet my hat that you were using Internet Explorer as your browser.

PIE.htc is a file that updates Internet Explorer versions older than 9.0 so that they are compliant with CSS3 (Cascading Style Sheets 3.0). Apparently some of the new stuff on this board use CSS3 and the forum is asking you to download that file to make your browser compliant with current web technology.

I NEVER use Internet Explorer to browse the web but, in order to check it out, I used it to access this forum. My PC has IE version 8.0 and the forum asked me to download PIE.htc as well. It has nothing to do with cookies in this case. PIE.htc is a friendly file and does no harm -- in fact, it makes Microsoft's pig of a browser more compliant with current web standards. The forum designers want to use the cool new stuff and folks with older IE wouldn't be able to see it so they are asking you to download and make your browser capable of rendering it.

However, pappabee's advice about using extreme caution about downloading files is very good. Be careful! But in this case it's OK.

Try Firefox or Chrome instead of Internet Explorer; they are both far better browsers than IE. Those with Macs are good with Safari and don't need to deal with all this Microsoft aggravation.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

With XP I can't run IE9 .... and the loss cookies only required me to log in. I happened to be using IE because I need it for compatibility with my website. Sounds like you nailed the reasons tho


----------

